# Ache ate a hairpin. I'm so nervous !!!



## shimpli

Ache ate a barrette this morning. :frusty: OMG I am sooo nervous. The hairpin is almost 2" L and 1/2 " W. She is acting completely normal right now. I tried to take it out of her mouth but it was gone.  
Our vet is not working today. I called the emergency vet and they told me to wait and keep an eye on her. The vet thinks that it, most likely, will pass through. If she starts vomiting or acting odd, I should take her to the clinic. Here is a pic of the hairpin or barrette or whatever it is called. OMG


----------



## Rita Nelson

When Tucker ate a chicken bone we were told to give him bread to eat. The bread would bind to the bone and help protect him as it went through. Feed many small meals to help this system eliminate quicker also. We gave him pumpkin to help eliminate quicker too.
Hoping all's well with Ache.


----------



## CarolWCamelo

My vet also told me to feed bread - as much as a couple of slices - if my dogs ate something that could cause problems in the intestines.

Fortunately, many dogs love bread. Let's hope the hairpin will pass through without causing damage.

That reminds me; I was soooooo tired last night, but somebody (I can't remember who) said their dog ate an elastic band - I gather, a scrunchie. Don't remember which thread, but elastic bands can do a lot of damage in the intestines too. So whoever wrote that, if you're reading this, be alerted, please!

Please keep us posted on how Ache is doing! I think the pin should pass within about 48 hours. Anybody know? It would vary some with individual dogs.

Sat, 25 Feb 2012 06:22:58 (PST)


----------



## shimpli

Thanks a lot. She loves to eat so she will love the bread.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Oh Tere! Was the pin closed or open? Hopefully, it was closed. Keep us posted.


----------



## Blue_Persuasion

The bread scenario sounds plausible. I would be more afraid of it going through the intestines with those edges, so hopefully the bread would help. Here's hoping and praying that Ache will come out of it unscathed.

My mom told me a story last night that alarmed me, especially since they're shredders. She said she knew somebody whose young dog ate a paper towel and it bound up in it and it died.  I haven't had a puppy or young dog to worry about in such a long time that I hope I'm alert enough to not have anything like this happen.


----------



## shimpli

Lizzie'sMom said:


> Oh Tere! Was the pin closed or open? Hopefully, it was closed. Keep us posted.


It was closed...

Bread is on its way. I hope everything is OK. OMG I am so nervous and sad and scared... 
Thanks, guys.


----------



## rokipiki

I would go to have an x-ray to see where the **** pin is. I would freak out waiting to see what is going to happen! Those edges could be quite sharp.


----------



## ivyagogo

I thought it was a bobby pin. I think you are safer with this kind of clip. I hope everything "comes out" okay. Keep a watchful eye.

I remember when my cat ate some string that was wrapped around a roast beef. When he finally passed that it was like poop on a rope. Nasty business, but he was okay.


----------



## CarolWCamelo

shimpli said:


> Thanks a lot. She loves to eat so she will love the bread.


Feed the bread as soon as possible; best, I think, within a half-hour of ingesting the (whatever).

Sat, 25 Feb 2012 07:13:55 (PST)


----------



## krandall

Blue_Persuasion said:


> The bread scenario sounds plausible. I would be more afraid of it going through the intestines with those edges, so hopefully the bread would help. Here's hoping and praying that Ache will come out of it unscathed.
> 
> My mom told me a story last night that alarmed me, especially since they're shredders. She said she knew somebody whose young dog ate a paper towel and it bound up in it and it died.  I haven't had a puppy or young dog to worry about in such a long time that I hope I'm alert enough to not have anything like this happen.


Most of those barrettes are plastic coated, so the edges aren't as sharp as they might look in the photo... they are meant for little girls. Hopefully it will pass without incident.

As far as paper towels, kleenex and other paper products are concerned, maybe her dog swallowed the paper towel whole? Kodi has stolen and eaten MANY since we got him, though he tears them up in the process, (and of course do our best to prevent it, and we take them away as soon as we realize what he's doing!) They have always passed without any problem. I wouldn't recommend it as a steady diet:biggrin1: but it isn't necessarily a death sentence.

It astounds me that a species that has existed for so long has a habit of eating SO many dangerous things!!!:frusty:


----------



## krandall

rokipiki said:


> I would go to have an x-ray to see where the **** pin is. I would freak out waiting to see what is going to happen! Those edges could be quite sharp.


The x-ray won't help unless it were to get stuck somewhere and require surgical removal. Otherwise, it has only one option... to follow the GI tract.


----------



## Atticus

Oh dear scary! My Gordon ate a ring off my bedside table (where she once found a cough drop and searched every day for something)I watched and felt through every poop (With a plastic bag on my hand) till it came out, took 3-4 days) and yes I still wear the ring! Anyway she was fine but it was on my mind all the time. That barrette is much bigger and not round,hope it was closed. They do eat lots of weird stuff we never find out about and are fine so hope she will be ok!!!


----------



## ClaireVoyant

I understand your concern, I would be too. However, after seeing you were talking about a barrette and not really a hair pin, I tend to agree with the vet, it should pass through, unlike a hairpin which could puncture the intestine and pose far greater problems. Hope the bread adds enough "cushiony" bulk to enable a rapid passing.


----------



## whimsy

Oh No!! I'm so sorry, I can tell how stressed you are. Keep us posted!!


----------



## TilliesMom

Oh sweet Ache!! praying it passes safely, keep us posted!!

Tillie has a taste for Ear PLUGS... oi vey... thankfully they seem to pass without much problem, as after she ate the first one I found smaller ones and keep them high up out of reach!!!


----------



## Suzi

Blue_Persuasion said:


> The bread scenario sounds plausible. I would be more afraid of it going through the intestines with those edges, so hopefully the bread would help. Here's hoping and praying that Ache will come out of it unscathed.
> 
> My mom told me a story last night that alarmed me, especially since they're shredders. She said she knew somebody whose young dog ate a paper towel and it bound up in it and it died.  I haven't had a puppy or young dog to worry about in such a long time that I hope I'm alert enough to not have anything like this happen.


 How scary I hope Ache will be okay!
That is really good to know mine love to take paper towels.


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> Oh sweet Ache!! praying it passes safely, keep us posted!!
> 
> Tillie has a taste for Ear PLUGS... oi vey... thankfully they seem to pass without much problem, as after she ate the first one I found smaller ones and keep them high up out of reach!!!


Kodi is DEATH on the soft tips to my $$EXPENSIVE$$ Bose ear buds. I try VERY hard to keep them out of his reach, but since I often use them at night (to block out DH's snoringound he sometimes gets them when he joins us in bed in the morning. Fortunately, the tips are replaceable, and seem to pass without problem. (and he doesn't seem to have any interest in damaging the ear buds themselves, just the tips)


----------



## misstray

Hope Ache is OK. I'd be nervous wreck too, but I'm sure she'll be fine. Silly doggies...always into stuff they shouldn't be. Then they look at you like you are the most horrible person in the world when you take it from them.


----------



## davetgabby

Watch for any signs of blood in the stool. Which I hope comes soon. Hugs, Tere.


----------



## Jplatthy

I hope Ache is ok and passes it with NO problems.....it never ceases to amaze how quickly they find things and in my opinion they are very sneaky lol.....keep us posted!


----------



## Kalico

I feel your pain...I've been through similar with my lab. Once a pen cap we were not sure he even ate - it just disappeared. Once he ate an entire tennis ball, the cheap kind my bf thought it would be great to buy him even when I told him it was not a good idea. That time we had to make him throw up to get the ball out of his stomach. Anyway, my point is that we worried a lot at the time, but it all turned out fine! I'm sure Ache will pass it no problems!


----------



## Atticus

I'm a teacher of the Deaf (retired) and I can't tell you how many times dogs and cats ate the kids hearing aids! Well not the hearing aids themselves but the ear mold part that goes in the ear to hold the aid. There is something about the ear!!!!


----------



## Pipersmom

Oh Tere, I am just reading this. I hope Ache is ok. Piper ate a chicken bone once and I was panicked for days. It looks like that hair clip is not sharp and hopefully it will pass through her system with no problems.


----------



## shimpli

Thanks, guys. Ache is as happy as always. I am giving her small amounts of food frequently, hoping it helps to move 'things' through faster. I've never wait so anxiously for poo, OMG.


----------



## davetgabby

Any news Tere?


----------



## shimpli

Still waiting. She did poo... no barrette, no blood. She is happy and active as usual. I hope she sleeps good tonight and gives me a surprise tomorrow ... I am still nervous ! Thanks for asking, Dave.


----------



## morriscsps

One of our previous dogs, in cahoots with the cat, dragged a pyrex dish filled with brownies off of the counter. We came home to no brownies and shattered bloody glass everywhere. The vet told us the same thing. Bread and not the good bread. The disgusting clumping Wonderbread. Rocky was perfectly fine. No upset tummy from the chocolate or glass.

Hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## shimpli

morriscsps said:


> One of our previous dogs, in cahoots with the cat, dragged a pyrex dish filled with brownies off of the counter. We came home to no brownies and shattered bloody glass everywhere. The vet told us the same thing. Bread and not the good bread. The disgusting clumping Wonderbread. Rocky was perfectly fine. No upset tummy from the chocolate or glass.
> 
> Hope to hear good news soon.


OMG That is really scary. Makes me feel better. Thanks.


----------



## pjewel

I'm coming to this conversation late but I don't think you have anything to worry about. I expect all will end well from her little adventure. Of course, they can scare the life out of us in the process.

Waiting to hear good news soon.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

When ever our dogs or children swallow anything it is the only thing we worry about until it passes. Hopefully it will make its way out quickly. Hugs


----------



## TilliesMom

waiting on that poooooooop.. .come on Ache!!


----------



## shimpli

First poop of the morning looking good but NO barrette. It's been 24 hours now. OMG Thanks for your support, guys.


----------



## Kathie

Tere, my vet told me that the worst offenders are things like string that food can get wrapped around and cause a blockage. The barrette looks like it should come out pretty easily. I guess you've got another 24 hrs. to worry, though! Hope it happens soon! At least she is pooping so she must not have any blockages. And as long as she's still happy and playful that is a good sign, too. But, like you, I would be scared until I finally see it!!!


----------



## motherslittlehelper

We are all here with you, Tere, waiting.......... We have done the waiting game here too - Augie ate part of the grands' pacifier when they visited. And parts of a plastic slinky. I hope Ache produces that barrette soon.


----------



## shimpli

Thanks, everyone. Another poop and NO barrette. Still waiting. I've never wait so much for poop.


----------



## pjewel

Sitting here on poop patrol with everyone else. We'll all feel better when the barrette appears.


----------



## CarolWCamelo

Kathie said:


> Tere, my vet told me that the worst offenders are things like string that food can get wrapped around and cause a blockage. The barrette looks like it should come out pretty easily. I guess you've got another 24 hrs. to worry, though! Hope it happens soon! At least she is pooping so she must not have any blockages. And as long as she's still happy and playful that is a good sign, too. But, like you, I would be scared until I finally see it!!!


I agree; most likely, some 48 hours before the barrette passes. But what a difficult waiting-time! I too would be terrified until I SEE that thing in the poop!

I've been lucky with Camellia so far; she hasn't eaten anything dangerous - unlike my Australian Terrier Kwali (RB, 3 Nov. 2009), who used to eat elastic bands - the community mailbox area would have lots of them - people pulling them off mail and dropping them on the ground!

Kwali never did get bound up, though; I saw numbers of elastic bands in her poop. Still, DANGER! And terror for me.

As Camellia continues to adjust to being MY animal companion-dog, it's possible her behavior will change, so I'll have to watch. So far, she shreds used paper towels, but doesn't swallow them, not even the bits. Whew!

Waiting with you, hoping Ache passes that barrette in the next 24 hours!

Sun, 26 Feb 2012 07:35:10 (PST)


----------



## Carefulove

Tere, Keep us posted on the poop! (I can't believe I am rooting for Poop!).


----------



## Thumper

Omgosh! How scary  I just saw this, i know I'd be a nervous wreck waiting for poop too  I was freaking out the other day because she tore apart a toy and a little black box inside of it with sharp plastic parts, I spent 30 minutes piecing together the box to make sure it wasn't missing any large parts  I worry too about that stuff.

I'm surprised to hear barrettes aren't harmful..pleasantly surprised! I hope Ache expels it soon, til' then, I"ll be eagerly anticipating it with you and the rest of the forum!! :grouphug:

Kara


----------



## shimpli

You, guys, are sooo great. Thanks so much.


----------



## jabojenny

Carefulove said:


> Tere, Keep us posted on the poop! (I can't believe I am rooting for Poop!).


OMG I'm a poop rooter too! Please don't let my family see this.


----------



## ivyagogo

I'm checking back frequently for poop updates as well. In fact, we are waiting on poop here too. Jinx hasn't pooped yet since we got him. C'mon everyone - get the lead out.


----------



## jabojenny

:cheer2: Go Ache Go Jinx!!! :cheer2:
ound:


----------



## Tom King

We should have a betting pool on the time that it comes out!! 10 bucks for the closest minute, and if there is a vet bill instead, proceeds go towards the bill.


----------



## shimpli

hahaha That would be fun...


----------



## Tom King

I'm in for 4:23 pm this afternoon.


----------



## whimsy

I'm in...Today @ 5:02 pm


----------



## davetgabby

Monday 8,02 A.M. EDT LOL


----------



## ivyagogo

I'll take 2:30pm. Jinx finally pooped. I hope he passed on good poop vibes.


----------



## shimpli

Keep them coming. I already know what is the prize... haha


----------



## davetgabby

shimpli said:


> Keep them coming. I already know what is the prize... haha


hope it's not the hairpin. uke:


----------



## Missy

What time is dinner tere? I vote 30 minutes after dinner and a good run like hell. Thinking of Ache. It's good that she is acting normal. And probably loving the bread! I might also add some pumpkin. All that bread can be constipating.


----------



## jabojenny

ound:

Today.... 5:15
I'll pass on the prize!

I do hope that Ache is okay through all this silliness.


----------



## Ruthi

I guess I have to get in on this too, lol. Monday Morning, 9 a.m. Side note, I sure hope it all comes out well, lol, no pun intended.


----------



## krandall

Where else but THIS FORUM would we have a SIX PAGE thread on when a dog was going to poop!ound:

Get it done soon, Ache! (I'm with Missy... I'm betting on after dinner and a RLH!)


----------



## gelbergirl

hope the poop and the little clip comes out with no problem for Ache


----------



## shimpli

Thanks for making me laugh in all my scare... The bread was just after the incident. Now she is eating her food and pumpkin and salmon treats. Another poop at 1:30 pm and no barrette. W a i t i n g .........


----------



## Eddie

Waiting on that poop to make a entrance , sending good vibes your way good luck.


----------



## angiern2004

Go Ache, GO!!!! :cheer2:


----------



## waybrook

krandall said:


> Where else but THIS FORUM would we have a SIX PAGE thread on when a dog was going to poop!ound:
> 
> Get it done soon, Ache! (I'm with Missy... I'm betting on after dinner and a RLH!)


Karen you are too funny!

Just reading this - how nerve wracking could this possibly be??? Its weird to pray for poop, but we'll do it!

BTW I'm voting on tomorrow at 11:30 am... :whoo:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Come on, you guys!! Positive thoughts here - that Ache goes TONIGHT - so Tere doesn't have to spend another nervous night, waiting!  I really hope it will be soon!


----------



## Becky Chittenden

Hope everything turns out ok (note: I didn't say "comes


----------



## Luciledodd

Im in for 10pm tonight. If I win I donate my prize to Dave.


----------



## ClaireVoyant

Occasionally Isabella goes twice a day, morning and night, but more often than not, one per day, morning. So . . .my money's on 7:08 am EST Monday  here's to happy poops 


. . .hope no one who knows me sees this ound:


----------



## Atticus

OH Ache, been thinking oh you today and rushed home to check for an update My vote is Monday 6:00 BM oh I mean PM GRIN!


----------



## lfung5

Hoping everything turns out ok. Praying for a nice poop containing a hair clip soon!!! GO ACHE!!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Poop Patrol Continues..... Take him for a walk in the morning 30 minutes after breakfast, take a plastic baggy with you and let's hope for a miracle! Keep us updated because we worry too much and we will continue this thread until we are updated. 

(((((Hugs)))))))


----------



## TilliesMom

Poop Ache Poop!! :cheer2:

any news? How is she behaving? eating??


----------



## pjewel

I'm late, but 7:45 a.m. (E.T.).  Oh, and if I win, my prize also goes to Dave.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Yes. we all are crazy! Just want you to know I'm thinging about you.


----------



## shimpli

You all know what the prize will be, ahhh? hahaha First poop of the morning...NOTHING ! She is as happy as can be, eating everything she can. Yesterday 4 poops and nothing. I am getting anxious. Happy today is Monday and her vet is working. I will be there at 8 am and see what he thinks we should do. I will keep you posted. Thanks so much for your funny and relaxing support. Love you all.


----------



## Atticus

DARN!!! I do know it took Scout way longer than I expected to pass the ring! ANY chance she threw it up somewhere? I'm sure it is a relief to have your vet back on the scene!


----------



## ivyagogo

Are you absolutely positive she ate the barrette?


----------



## Thumper

I woke up this morning and this is the FIRST thing I thought about!! lol, Yes, Karen..only this forum would have a 6-7 pg (probably eventually 12-15). thread and a betting pool on when one of our pups will poop..haha.

I bet at 1:30 am.. (Gucci had to go poop last night at 1:30 am, probably why I'm so tired this morning ) 

I guess Ache is just making sure to absorb every single nutrient from the barrette... 

In all seriousness though, I hope everything is okay! Keep us posted on what the vet has to say.

Kara


----------



## Lsprick

Shoot, catching up from a busy weekend, fulling expecting to hear she passed that thing. Thinking of you and Ache!


----------



## ivyagogo

Kara - Gryff did the same thing at the same time! What was up with that?


----------



## shimpli

Just came home from the vet. They are very confident it will pass through without problems. Since she is behaving completely normal, there is nothing to worry about at this moment. It can take more days to pass so... I need to take a deep breath and relax. Of course, if she starts to behave different, nervous, circling around, panting, uncomfortable, we should go to the vet. Let's keep waiting for that thing to come out and the prize is still without an owner. haha Thanks so much !!!


----------



## shimpli

ivyagogo said:


> Are you absolutely positive she ate the barrette?


I was trying to take the barrette out of her mouth so I am very positive she ate it. Anyway, I checked every inch of my daughter's room and I didn't found it. But I ask to myself the same thing every hour... haha OMG Did she ate it? Ohhh these pups...


----------



## Missy

The good news she is doing fine. This must be frustrating. I hope today serves up the magic hair pin.


----------



## gelbergirl

Glad to hear the vet gave Ache the once-over and that they believe it will still make an appearance.


----------



## Carefulove

Com'on Ache, Acaba de soltarlo!


----------



## Suzi

ivyagogo said:


> Are you absolutely positive she ate the barrette?


 That is what I was thinking. Hope the vet can figure it all out.:thumb:


----------



## motherslittlehelper

Just checking in on the situation. Hope it is good news soon!


----------



## Thumper

Ivy...he did?! Same type of barrette?  

I just picked up a barrette like the one ache ate after blow drying Gucci out this morning off the floor, she's never attempted to eat them, but I'm not taking any chances this week! 

Should we be placing bets on who passes the hair accessory first? 

Glad to hear the Vet thinks it'll be alright.

Kara


----------



## ivyagogo

No Kara, I meant Gryff made me take him out at 2:00 in the morning just like Gucci!


----------



## shimpli

I've been all morning moving things around in my daughter's bedroom, checking all drawers, baskets, closet, inside of her books, DVD's... My daughter is autistic so she didn't understand what was going on with all my screaming and crazyness on Saturday. And SURPRISE !!!!! I found the barrette. YEAHHH :whoo: :whoo: While I was struggling with Ache trying to take the barrette out of her mouth, my daughter must have found it and she put it in a little basket where she has some jewelry and stuff. OMG OMG I can't believe it. I am so happy. I hope she didn't eat any other thing instead of that barrette. hahaha Thanks for your support, guys. You are the best.


----------



## krandall

YAY, ACHE!!! I'm so happy that it's all over. (but no one got to win their bet!!!ound


----------



## whimsy

wheww...you can breathe a sigh of relief now!!!Aches is probably wondering why she isn't getting any more bread treats! LOL Glad everything turned out ok!!


----------



## misstray

It was a plot just to get you to dig through poop.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom

Whew! that is good news.


----------



## gelbergirl

big sigh of relief


----------



## jabojenny

Yay! Phew, but it was kinda fun while it lasted.


----------



## andra

I am so glad that Ache is ok. I was actually going to suggest that you re-look for the hair clip if it did not turn up over the next day or so in poop because I had a similar thing happen to me last summer. I was wearing shorts and had a bandaid on my leg. I was playing with Dionna and suddenly I noticed that the bandaid was gone; I had seen her investigate it but I told her no and then later the bandaid was missing so I thought she had been sneaky and took/ate it when I was not looking. I looked everywhere for it and could not find it and I assumed the worst. Then later that night, when I went to change for bed, I noticed that it had gotten stuck inside my shorts when I had used the restroom. All of that anxiety for nothing.

I am thrilled that Ache is safe and healthy!


----------



## shimpli

Thanks, guys... I turned around my daughter's bedroom today when she was at school as it is difficult to do it with her inside. So glad I found it...  And yes... it was fun while it lasted. I laughed a lot reading this thread. Crazy dog people we are !


----------



## ivyagogo

I had a sneaking suspicion about the barrette. Don't know why. Glad everything is okay.


----------



## HavaneseSoon

You mean the POOP thread is over? And, it had a happy ending! And, your daughter got a clean room! You go girl! I know you are happy and probably exhausted from all the worry. This is one bunch of poop worrying Mommas!


----------



## ClaireVoyant

shimpli said:


> And SURPRISE !!!!! I found the barrette. YEAHHH :whoo: :whoo: While I was struggling with Ache trying to take the barrette out of her mouth, my daughter must have found it and she put it in a little basket where she has some jewelry and stuff.


LOL, I think if my daughter had put the Barrett in its box then watched as I dug through poop for two days looking for the Barrett, I'd be making out a nice little chore list about now .

That's hilarious and I'm sure you'll both be laughing over one day. Alls well that ends well


----------



## StarrLhasa

Mazel Tov!


----------



## davetgabby

--it, Just when I had three chances of winning. . Sleep well tonight Tere., you deserve it. :whoo:


----------



## Becky Chittenden

gppd news!


----------



## davetgabby

Just in case anyone wants to know about passing things. LOL I checked with |Sabine and she said...I would feed the dog cotton balls soaked in cream. The cotton will wrap around anything sharp in the digestive tract and help to move it out. My old mentor recommended boiled steamed potatoes and sauerkraut for the same purpose. "
I'll keep this recipe on file for our next adventure. LOL


----------



## shimpli

wow Good to know. Who could imagine cotton balls soaked in cream... Thanks for sharing. We should make a thread with home remedies for different emergencies with our pups.


----------



## Luciledodd

Dave I hate it for you. We really did plan on giving you the prize.


----------



## waybrook

Thank goodness! So glad everything turned out ok... Bet Ache is wondering why all the extra snacks have dried up!


----------



## davetgabby

ound:


Luciledodd said:


> Dave I hate it for you. We really did plan on giving you the prize.


Yeah I know, I'm disapppointed. Who had the closest time to the time it was found. LOL I feel gipped. ound:


----------



## TilliesMom

hahahaha... so glad it was FOUND and not eaten!! awesome.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

So glad this story turned out well! 

LOL, Dave! :biggrin1:


----------



## Carefulove

Teresita, Thanks God!!!


----------



## Kalico

Whew!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie

Thank heaven!!!


----------



## Thumper

Yay!! That's awesome! And a child who picks up and puts things away?!? wow. Impressive! 

Ivy, I should've caught that! lol ....Gotta love those middle of the night poos


----------



## shimpli

Thanks, guys. You are awesome.


----------



## pjewel

I'm so happy to hear Ache's adventure is over. Now for our dear sweet Dave, feeling so disappointed, having lost his chance for the prize, don't worry my friend, we can just get a donated barrette and customize is just for you.


----------



## shimpli

pjewel said:


> I'm so happy to hear Ache's adventure is over. Now for our dear sweet Dave, feeling so disappointed, having lost his chance for the prize, don't worry my friend, we can just get a donated barrette and customize is just for you.


hahaha Great idea !!


----------



## davetgabby

I'm waiting.


----------



## motherslittlehelper

davetgabby said:


> I'm waiting.


"Patience is a virtue", Dave. ound:


----------



## CarolWCamelo

Wish I could remember who wrote this - might have been Ogden Nash, or Edward Lear:

I met a man upon the stair;
I met a man who wasn't there.
He wasn't there again today.
I wish to heck he'd go away.

And a related limerick (might be Edward Lear):

I wish that my room had a floor.
I don't care so much for a door,
But this walking around
without touching the ground
is getting to be quite a bore.

Wed, 29 Feb 2012 19:00:22 (PST)


----------

